

How to Make Almost Anything: The Digital Fabrication Revolution - superasn
http://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/138154/neil-gershenfeld/how-to-make-almost-anything

======
stephengillie
This title is highly inaccurate. The article's title is vague: "How to Make
Almost Anything".

This is 6 pages of both generalizing 3d printing, and connecting the
historical dots between manufacturing and computation. It's a good liberal-
arts read.

------
mahesh_rm
I wonder if this sort of 3D printing movement may soon live a 'dark-satanic-
mills' romantic reaction. It will probably happen as soon as masses will
figure out prototyping != production && production << prototyping.

